# Non-Cycling clothing



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Since I have been riding a lot, I have decreased in size
significantly. I am 5" 8" but now under 140 lbs and it
is very difficult to locate dress shirts, pants, tee shirts,
sweaters, etc to fit me. Waist 30 neck under 14.5. Are
there any convenient affordable sources.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you tried josabank.com?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

seriously? Or you just bragging about how skinny you've gotten? (NTTAWWT). Those aren't really extreme outlier dimensions. Pants with a 30 waist and the length for a 5'8" guy are not at all uncommon.

You can always take things to a tailor.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> seriously? Or you just bragging about how skinny you've gotten? (NTTAWWT). Those aren't really extreme outlier dimensions. Pants with a 30 waist and the length for a 5'8" guy are not at all uncommon.
> 
> You can always take things to a tailor.


JCavilia--what the heck does NTTAWWT mean?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Shuffleman said:


> JCavilia--what the heck does NTTAWWT mean?


Didn't watch "Seinfeld", huh?

Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.

From the episode where there was a rumor that Jerry was gay. Every time one of his friends (or even Jerry) denied it, they quickly added, "Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Have you looked beyond your closet full of stuff you bought when you were bigger?

I'm pretty much the same size and have absolutely no problem finding things to wear.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> Didn't watch "Seinfeld", huh?
> 
> Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.
> 
> From the episode where there was a rumor that Jerry was gay. Every time one of his friends (or even Jerry) denied it, they quickly added, "Not that there's anything wrong with that."


I did watch Seinfeld and loved the show. I guess it is either to distant in my memory or my age is getting the better of me.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Cross Dress for Less


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Shuffleman said:


> I did watch Seinfeld and loved the show. I guess it is either to distant in my memory or my age is getting the better of me.


Truth is, I didn't watch the show much at the time, though I've probably seen most episodes in reruns by now. But I know that phrase mainly from its very common use in internet discussions. A quick search on this forum quickly turned up literally hundreds of posts where it was used.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

But the acronym isn't even part of the WTF database. But then, neither is HTFU.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

phoehn9111 said:


> Since I have been riding a lot, I have decreased in size
> significantly. I am 5" 8" but now under 140 lbs and it
> is very difficult to locate dress shirts, pants, tee shirts,
> sweaters, etc to fit me. Waist 30 neck under 14.5. Are
> there any convenient affordable sources.


I like TJ Maxx. They are affordable, but hit and miss on things. 

For dress clothes, I often go to Belk's. But buy suits at other places. 

For casual clothing, Target is pretty good, if you can't find what you like at TJ Maxx.

GH


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

If you want to dress for success, you can get all you need at Walmart: Jeans, grey tee shirt and a hoodie ...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ColaJacket said:


> For casual clothing, Target is pretty good, if you can't find what you like at TJ Maxx.


Also Old Navy.

BTW, phoehn, my son is about 5"10" and 150 pounds, so similarly skinny to you. He wears pants with a 30 waist and 32 inseam, and has no problem finding a good selection at stores like those mentioned.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

looigi said:


> If you want to dress for success, you can get all you need at Walmart: Jeans, grey tee shirt and a hoodie ...



Ya right. At least here in my semi rural area all the clothes are for portly gentlemen anything for someone not technically obese is rare to be found.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

phoehn9111 said:


> Since I have been riding a lot, I have decreased in size
> significantly. I am 5" 8" but now under 140 lbs and it
> is very difficult to locate dress shirts, pants, tee shirts,
> sweaters, etc to fit me. Waist 30 neck under 14.5. Are
> there any convenient affordable sources.


The Target near me had one style of small athletic fit polo shirts for $15 each which work well. I settled on 30" waist straight cut Dockers - smaller sizes and slimmer cuts didn't have room for my glutes and quads. 

I'm 5'9.5", 135-137 pounds, 33"/26"/34" chest/waist/hips after loosing my middle-age spread.

I was surprised when I went to Macy's and couldn't find a polo shirt which fit, although I didn't try children's clothes in the boy's department. Given the availability of right-sized cycling jerseys I should have expected that.

I document cycling jersey fit here:
XL, XXL, ... but no XS? - Page 2


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Also Old Navy.


Their size charts claim a small shirt would be 4" too big in the chest for me and perhaps the original poster. 









They do have a boys' XL husky size listed for on-line order, although I expect it'd be too generous around the middle and short in length.

With vanity sizing in mens clothes actual shirts could be even more super-sized - 

Esquire Magazine actual 36" waist pants measurements

shows Old Navy as the worst offender, with 41" pants labeled 36".



> BTW, phoehn, my son is about 5"10" and 150 pounds, so similarly skinny to you. He wears pants with a 30 waist and 32 inseam, and has no problem finding a good selection at stores like those mentioned.


The 10-15 pounds separating normal-person light and cycling light is huge.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm 6'2" and 165 soaking wet since getting in the miles. And I don't think this is a narcissistic bent... I have a freakishly long torso. My inseam is only a 31. A woman that worked for me not long ago was 5'3" and had the same inseam. I struggled and then found Kohls had a line of "fitted" store brand of some kind shirts that fit my weird dimensions perfectly. Sure, the customs I have are wonderful, and for more formal occasions that is what I wear, but for day-to-day, where I wear a shirt and tie all the time, this has been a life saver in terms of cost and color and texture options. I do still need to tuck into the lav to tuck in my shirt tails, but it sure beats the $80-120 customs. I keep my weight proportionate to the job/sport I'm doing, as a speed skater I lifted all winter and bulked up the "lower region" with 30+ lbs. over what I do now as a cyclist. I found I lost a little on the bike (or perceived so) when I got below 160 so I keep between 162-165 more or less. It isn't hard. It just takes a plan.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Their size charts claim . . .


Size charts and labels are at best a rough approximation of a range. With retailers (especially discounters) sourcing from a constantly changing variety of factories in multiple countries, stuff varies a lot. I just accept that everything has to be tried on, and half of the things you try on won't even be close to what you expect. But you find things that work. It's not that hard, at least in my experience.

I do enjoy you guys bragging about how skinny you are. Heck, I do it too -- it's one of the little psychological perks of being an avid cyclist. I'm not as skinny as you guys who are posting your stats (I guess I'm "normal-person light"? Never heard that one before), but I'm in a a lot better shape than most of the guys my age (and even 20 years younger) around the workplace. It's a little bit of motivation, I guess.

Anyway, good luck to all with the apparel search.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Their size charts claim a small shirt would be 4" too big in the chest for me and perhaps the original poster.


If these are too big for your chest, then maybe you should add some upper body workouts to your exercise routine.

GH


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Is that your own company for which you posted links about 8 times (out of 11 total)?


----------

